# Taking your car to a regular shop



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a fairly new vehicle and was told by the dealer that if I took to a regular shop for maintenance,I'd void the warranty.

Dealership prices for services are super expensive! I'd prefer to take it to another shop.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

bigmoneytalks said:


> I have a fairly new vehicle and was told by the dealer that if I took to a regular shop for maintenance,I'd void the warranty.


Typical stealership response, warranty is valid with work done at other shops.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

whats more expensive at a dealer? I find oil changes, tire rotations, etc are not that much more.. just because jiffy lube has a flashing light that says oil changes for 49.99 doesnt mean thats what you'll spend when you go there.. by the time they up-sell you to synthetic oil and maybe get you for windshield wipers, cabin air filter etc you probably would have saved money had you gone to a dealer.

While you are within your warranty period I would highly recommend going to your dealer - However DO NOT get up-sold on services by the service advisor, just look at your owners manual that came with the vehicle and follow that service schedule. Just remember those service advisors are commissioned to up-sell you things you may not need (this is just a true at Jiffy Lube as it is at a dealership)

ALSO - dont be afraid to ask the person who sold you the car or the service manager what discounts they will offer you if you do all your service at the dealership.

I think far too many people write off the dealership in favor of "Jim's Garage" down the road without giving the dealer a chance to earn the service business.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Gumball said:


> whats more expensive at a dealer? I find oil changes, tire rotations, etc are not that much more..


This is what you call a loss leader. The vast majority of people who go to stealerships only understand those basic things

Then they hit you with the $49.99 air filter, $59.99 radiator anti-freeze, $29.99 shop supplies and $967.23 brake job that wasn't required and they may or may not have done. Every now and then I do need to visit the stealerships and I like to test them and act a bit dumb. They fail miserably every time. They don't follow the book at all (they did in Germany though) In NA they have basically mastered the art of extracting money for as little effort as humanly possible

Sometimes I give young people advice or look at their stealership invoices. It never fails to be a rip off.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I have found that dealer service pricing can be variable. Sometimes good, sometimes bad. At least this is my experience with Honda and Toyota dealers.

My cars are older now. Just took the Honda in for an oil change. They had a special. But the real reason is that both Honda and Toyota give me a list of all the things that need attention (according to them) and the cost. Which is exactly why they often run a special. Other than the standard fluids, brake, transmission, etc, I take the list to my mechanic and he does what needs to be done. We will put the Solara on the road next month. First oil change will be with the dealer for that very reason. Other than that it goes to Elmo.

Overall, I believe that we have saved a fair bit of money by avoiding dealer service on most items. I do not have to pay for a fancy lobby, coffee service, rides to and from the dealer.

I believe that one reason our repair costs are low is because I keep track of all the fluids and replace them at intervals as per the manual. So...the cost that the Honda dealer gave me to do brake and power steering fluid flushes/replacement is in the ballpark of what my mechanic would charge. For just about any other mtce item I go to our regular mechanic shop.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Gumball said:


> whats more expensive at a dealer? I find oil changes, tire rotations, etc are not that much more.. just because jiffy lube has a flashing light that says oil changes for 49.99 doesnt mean thats what you'll spend when you go there.. by the time they up-sell you to synthetic oil and maybe get you for windshield wipers, cabin air filter etc you probably would have saved money had you gone to a dealer.


Dealers can up sell as well, no difference there. If they've already told you it'll "void the warranty" if you go somewhere else that is a huge red flag to stay away.

The key is finding a trustworthy garage.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

cainvest said:


> Dealers can up sell as well, no difference there. If they've already told you it'll "void the warranty" if you go somewhere else that is a huge red flag to stay away.
> 
> The key is finding a trustworthy garage.


As long as that garage is NOT Canadian Tire.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Find a trustworthy mechanic, keep all receipts and make sure you follow your car maintenance schedule. 

Warranty is honored as long as your maintenance is done and you keep record. You can also do it yourself - doesn't matter who does it, as long as its done properly.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Hell, I don't buy our cars new, but I did buy a third party extended warrantee on my used Volt.
Yes likely not money well spent.
But I inquired and got the response in writing by the underwriter that it covers gas and electric power train.
Rationale was that there are some parts on this car very pricey to repair.replace, and likely no third party sources.

I do my own oil changes. Buy CTC synth oil on sale and the recommended filter and stick that receipt in the maintenance book, and note when the services were done. Same for air filter, not quite to spec interval on cabin air filter.

I did take it to the dealer for the recommended cooling and drive train fluid swap and flush at recommended intervals. Kept those bills in with the warrantee booklet. Lots of fluid circuits s in this thing, so better to let them sort this out.

No need for any claims to third party. 

Did have electric drive train battery state of charge control module go flaky (design fault- lots died this way) and replaced by dealer at no charge. Felt good to see the mechanics did not know the work around to start it in the failed state and hear them round up all the hands to push it in to the lift where the battery tray was pulled to get to the offending flaky part.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Ponderling said:


> I do my own oil changes. Buy CTC synth oil on sale and the recommended filter and stick that receipt in the maintenance book, and note when the services were done. Same for air filter, not quite to spec interval on cabin air filter.


Same here, do 99% myself so I know it is done right and with the right parts. 

At least a couple times a year there are some good sales on oil with online rebates. Got top shelf syn oil last year for $17 per 5L (reg. $58).


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

My dealer is good to deal with when buying. Their service dept is terrible. I wouldn't trust them to diagnose anything. Over the last few years they have been wrong so many times it's not even funny. I let them do oil changes but that's it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Mechanic said:


> My dealer is good to deal with when buying. Their service dept is terrible. I wouldn't trust them to diagnose anything. Over the last few years they have been wrong so many times it's not even funny. I let them do oil changes but that's it.


Wait aren't you @Mechanic


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

Mechanic said:


> My dealer is good to deal with when buying. Their service dept is terrible. I wouldn't trust them to diagnose anything. Over the last few years they have been wrong so many times it's not even funny. I let them do oil changes but that's it.


What if you took it to another dealership? Rather a billy bob's auto shop.. I guess I could try that or do all dealers charge the same.price?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bigmoneytalks said:


> What if you took it to another dealership? Rather a billy bob's auto shop.. I guess I could try that or do all dealers charge the same.price?


Different dealers charge different prices.
I go to the dealer while under warranty, at least the bumper to bumper portion.

Oil changes are a pretty straightforward one, but I take it to a garage because then I have a paper trail to fight warranty rejections.


----------



## ijustttesting (Jun 3, 2011)

My Honda dealer changed my front break, transmission oil at 60k (7 years) They did it just for the money. And they make me feel like someone child who know nothing.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I took my car to a Nissan dealer for an oil change and a interior are filter change. Took 2 hours and was charged $170. I lost one of the clips for holding the cover on the engine air filter. They told me the only option was to replace the entire housing for $500. They also said my drive belt was cracked and a replacement would cost me $160. I declined there offers. I ordered two new replacement clips online from eBay for $11.00. I took the car to local mechanic and he replaced the drive belt. Surprise, surprise their was no crack on the drive belt.I try to avoid dealer shops when I can. This experience only confirms that point of view.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

I suggest to take your car to a dealership. Go inside and eat the free snacks. Then take your car to a reputable garage and get the work done there.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Gumball said:


> whats more expensive at a dealer? I find oil changes, tire rotations, etc are not that much more.. just because jiffy lube has a flashing light that says oil changes for 49.99 doesnt mean thats what you'll spend when you go there.. by the time they up-sell you to synthetic oil and maybe get you for windshield wipers, cabin air filter etc you probably would have saved money had you gone to a dealer ...


You must have a generous dealer to be discounting or providing for free the synthetic oil, windshield wipers, cabin filter etc. 


Personally, when I've been at a place that is up selling or wanting to replace what I can do myself, I say no thanks. And that includes the dealership.




Gumball said:


> ... Just remember those service advisors are commissioned to up-sell you things you may not need (this is just a true at Jiffy Lube as it is at a dealership)


Odd ... you seem to be saying "no thanks" does not work at Jiffy Lube but will work at the dealership. FWIW, the dealership is typically where I have to say "no thanks" the most.




Gumball said:


> ... I think far too many people write off the dealership in favor of "Jim's Garage" down the road without giving the dealer a chance to earn the service business.


Maybe ... personally I use whomever is consistently good and provides good service at or lower than the dealership.


Cheers

*PS*
I've got invoices from both dealership and my preferred place for oil changes so I know the dealership is more expensive. Interestingly, if I can't get in at my favorite place when it is too busy, a non-brand dealer right beside my dealer is about five dollars more than the my favourite place and about forty dollar cheaper than my brand dealer.

Winter tires and rims, OTOH were cheaper from the dealership.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I find the dealerships to be competitive on certain advertised services. Both dealerships we sometimes use, Toyota and Honda, have a list of similar services and prices listed in the service area. One Toyota dealership actually lists competitive prices from Canadian Tire, etc.

These are no doubt aimed to capture you as a customer and/or subsequently upsell you on additional services while you car is on the lift.

I believe the trick is to know which dealership offerings are competitive and which are not. Generally I believe the ones not advertised are the ones where they may not be as competitive.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Just like independent shops, dealerships range from first rate to stealerships. 

I go to the dealer during the bumper-to-bumper period (1 more year on our Mazda) and if necessary for warranty work on the power train (3 more years). Beyond that, I would rarely service a vehicle at dealerships. We have been satisfied with one of Kal Tire franchises near us for the past 10 years. They've got a pretty good reputation, at least in their 'home region' of the Okanagan Valley


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

AltaRed said:


> Just like independent shops, dealerships range from first rate to stealerships.
> 
> I go to the dealer during the bumper-to-bumper period (1 more year on our Mazda) and if necessary for warranty work on the power train (3 more years). Beyond that, I would rarely service a vehicle at dealerships. We have been satisfied with one of Kal Tire franchises near us for the past 10 years. They've got a pretty good reputation, at least in their 'home region' of the Okanagan Valley


So if I have warranty, I should be going to a dealership? And outside of the warranty go somewhere else?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

bigmoneytalks said:


> So if I have warranty, I should be going to a dealership? And outside of the warranty go somewhere else?


I would for 'free' warranty work, e.g. replace a malfunctioning sensor like adaptive cruise control. Post-warranty, for me at least, it depends on what the problem is as to whether I'd go back to the dealer. Something that is oddball and likely to stump an independent, or complex like a bad sensor in the auto tranny, it is probably best to go to the dealer. I wouldn't go back to the dealer for brakes, alignments et al.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

bigmoneytalks said:


> So if I have warranty, I should be going to a dealership? And outside of the warranty go somewhere else?


I have close family that are mechanics. In fact we used to buy whatever make that our mechanic worked at. We would go to him for our maintenance, he was able to sign off on the work (he could do that for any brand). If there was warranty work, he would tell us, and we would bring it into the dealer, and we were covered. He's gotten busier and my spouse wanted a brand that our mechanic didn't like servicing because it's harder for him to get the parts. . For that one, we bring it in to the dealership, just because. Though, if there is an emergency, or someone weird, he will look at first to make sure we are not being taken for a ride. 

If you find a trusted mechanic, and follow the schedule then you are fine.


----------



## Eager Beaver (11 mo ago)

I really hope I can keep doing my own work for a long time. I’ve been wrenching on my cars since I was 16. Many decades have passed. My experience and tool inventory just keeps growing. Its been fantastic saving a ton of cash all my life. I have not been to a dealership shop or any other garage for many years. I currently maintain 5 vehicles my wife and I own. (2 are 1938 vintage) Our adult sons have a couple of vehicles and I use those to teach them how to do their own repairs. My tools and experience really get a lot of use. Lol. Its rewarding and we all love the savings. The work is done right.

I’ve always loved the saying “The quickest way to double your money is to fold it in half and put it back in your pocket.” Unfortunately for my wife sometimes, I’ve lived by those words my whole life. Lol.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I do most of the basic maintenance myself. 

Needed a new engine air filter for my GM Volt. Turns out the dealer is my only source now. CTC stopped carrying it. Even Amazon sellers have dried up. 

So I ordered it at dealer. Not stock; would be in the next day. I can understand - the gas engine runs so little I swap this thing every 2 years.

Taxes in it cost me $86. One screwdriver 5 minute job to swap it. 

I hate to even dream what the dealership would have charged to install it. 

At the price and rarity I actually vacuumed and then soak washed my old filter in dilute fantastic to fight the embedded oil and smog particles. 

Then a couple of water rinses. I have all the time in the world for the thing to dry- I just put it under cover on days with rain in the forecast. In two years there is a good chance this used one will go back in the car and I will start the same routine with the one I just shelled out the funds for.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Why are GM Volt air filters $86? Because it's a hybrid?

In the US I just order one for $15 USD on amazon and had it installed a day later. 2 screws for the MAF sensor and a couple latches

I think the performance reusuable ones are like $86 but I find Canadian winters too harsh on them


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

Plugging Along said:


> I have close family that are mechanics. In fact we used to buy whatever make that our mechanic worked at. We would go to him for our maintenance, he was able to sign off on the work (he could do that for any brand). If there was warranty work, he would tell us, and we would bring it into the dealer, and we were covered. He's gotten busier and my spouse wanted a brand that our mechanic didn't like servicing because it's harder for him to get the parts. . For that one, we bring it in to the dealership, just because. Though, if there is an emergency, or someone weird, he will look at first to make sure we are not being taken for a ride.
> 
> If you find a trusted mechanic, and follow the schedule then you are fine.


So after 4 times my dealership can't find the issue I've been complaining about - strut is making a noise. I will find another shop to do my regular maintenance as well pay for a diagnosis and go back to the dealer with the results. These mechanics at the dealerships are useless!!!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

bigmoneytalks said:


> So after 4 times my dealership can't find the issue I've been complaining about - strut is making a noise. I will find another shop to do my regular maintenance as well pay for a diagnosis and go back to the dealer with the results. These mechanics at the dealerships are useless!!!


Yes

I've tested them a few times and they don't follow their own service manuals. They take any short cuts they can and actually care less and know less than the online communities

European dealers (Germany) on the other hand were 100% by the book


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I took my car to the dealer when it was on warranty and after that when I wrote my car expenses off against income. Since then I have been dealing with the same trusted mechanic for 15 plus years.

I might take the car into the dealer for an oil change. The dealer service people give me a list of what they want me to do along with the price. I review that with my mechanic. 

I do keep track of, and follow the maintenance guide closely as it pertains to all fluid replacement....transmission, brake, coolant, oil, etc. Seems to have worked. Last car had no issues top 350KM other than routine mtce items.

Doing exactly the same for our 2006 and 2007 vehicles and have no current plans to upgrade.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Bought a low mileage Maxima and took it to the Nissan dealer for an oil change. I lost a clip for the air filter. They told me that they could only replace the filter housing for 400 plus. They also said my drive belt needed replacement for another $200. I ignored their crap. Bought two new clips from eBay for $15 and took the car to a corner mechanic. for the drive belt. The guy said it was unlikely that I needed a new drive belt, I had him change it and it cost me 160. He said the old bely was in good shape with no issues. I was thinking how this Nissan dealer might exploit the unknowing public. They will never have me show up there again.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I‘ve never changed a drive belt on a car. Been driving for 30 years. Guess I’ve been lucky.

what’s the usual change interval? Wife’s car has 130k on it. Will have a look at it today.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> I‘ve never changed a drive belt on a car. Been driving for 30 years. Guess I’ve been lucky.
> 
> what’s the usual change interval? Wife’s car has 130k on it. Will have a look at it today.


Check your owner's manual for maintenance schedule. The first cars with belt driven cams, in the seventies, often called for a new belt every 100,000 Km. That went out the window in the eighties, most do not ever require the belt to be replaced in other words it lasts the life of the engine. But if you inspect it and the rubber is cracking and it is getting frayed along the edges better replace it or trade in the car.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My car is now 10 years old with 100k kms. I will do all the belts, thermostat, water pump just for piece of mind. All the fluids will be changed as well

Recently it started to make a horrible sound that I figured was the belts. It was actually air in the power steering fluid. I was at Subaru for a recall and asked them for an estimate they quote like $1500

I fixed it for $3.53 (1 OEM o-ring that probably cost a few cents) and it took exactly 1 socket and 2 bolts to fix. Probably the best google mechanicing I've done


----------

